# oil light problem



## vwwwww (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a vr6 and i did a oil change on thursday then drove it around for 2 days and everything was fine. Started it up over the weekend and the light came on. so, i shut it off and started it back up hoping it would just turn off but it didnt. I replaced the 2 oil pressure sensors and made sure the oil is at the correct level. The car sounds fine at idle but when it goes to 2000rmps the light comes on again. I unplugged the wires for the oil sensors and started it again but the light would still come on at 2 grand. Could it be a short in the wire or bad oil pump??? thanks for any help


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: oil light problem (vwwwww)*

Get that oil pump checked out immediately.


----------



## vwwwww (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: oil light problem (rickjaguar)*

ok will do. thanks


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

You may have oil sludge. Change your oil lately? Buy a can of seafoam dump half in your oil. Run car till it's nice and hot then your change oil.


----------

